# My new band, Still Life - Page One EP released September 1st.



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey guys,

So we recorded this back in May and just released it officially at out official launch party last night in Hamilton at This Ain't Hollywood. You can stream it for free, as well as download it. It's pay what you want, so if you want to download it for free, you can. Any amount you feel is fair to pay is greatly appreciated as well 

Still Life

We also released a music video for the first single off the ep as well, which can be found here.

Still Life - Lost And Found [Official Music Video] - YouTube

Any feedback is appreciated!

Thanks for looking 
Mike, Still Life


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I watched the video for Lost And Found and will check the other songs tomorrow. Very good singing. I was also going to write "great guitar tones" but since you're using a Matchless amp that would be pointing out the obvious.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Great song and vid Mike!

Nice to see your TClass getting a workout!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I had a listen to this earlier by following the link from the Tele thread. Really like it. Great voice, great guitar, great tone.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I listened to all the tunes on your site...very cool...who does all your writing? Totally dug the songs!
-Mikey


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Listened to the youtube link - awesome tune, really well crafted. For me the singer's voice really stood out and the guitar playing was great.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words 

Our singer brings the melodies and acoustic structures to the table and we construct all our own individual parts and then work on adding in hooks and harmonies.


----------

